# basic terminators vs sternguard



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

so, with the new influx of marines (REINFORCEMENTS, YAH!) i got with this purchase, i have a large number of basic terminators and space marines with bolt guns to add. so im thinking about bulking up my elites side of the army.
i usually play one 6 man term squad with power fists and storm bolters, sgt with power swd. ill also field 2 dreadnoughts, one with TWLC and pwr fist and flamer, the other with TWLC and a Missle launcher (as a fire support for a tactical squad about to come under attack).
now, with the sternguard, and its special ammo, it looks pretty awesome. i saw a 10man sqd, played at the local game store, tear through a sqd of orks with ease. (hellfire rounds with rapid fire).

i am thinking about pulling my terms for my next meet up and putting in a squad of sternguard to see how they do against anything on the table. or maybe two full squads of 10, pulling out the terms and a dreadnought, along with some points shifting, since a base sqd of 10 marines, no up grades is 250pts. (i think i am able to post it like that....if not, someone point it out to me).


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well sternguards are that unit that can hurt anything and I promise you they are a bullet magnet I field one in nearly all my list and im usually satisfied with them. They absoulutely slaughter light infantry and if your playing against tau they can usually out gun the fire warriors if you fire on them first. They are on the expensive side, not as much as terminators but still so. Oh yeah dont use vengence rounds they are a waste and your most likely to kill yourself. Plus always give them combi meltas. 
P.S Never go more than six of them though


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

why no more than 6?


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

what if i did 2 squads of 6 and one squad of 5 with a libby, all in rhinos', WITH adequate fire support?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

dewn_moutain said:


> why no more than 6?


as they start to be over kill and you guys start dying before they can use them. I would say take between 3 and 6.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

also, shooty termies without a CML are pretty crap. TH/SS termies all the way


----------



## Abbott (Aug 1, 2009)

screw them, I go termy hunting with scout squads and win, most the time:laugh:


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you begin to take more than six they begin to cost a whole lot and on the plus side they can take heavy flamers and las cannons


----------



## horrorshowmalchick (Aug 16, 2010)

dewn_moutain said:


> since a base sqd of 10 marines, no up grades is 250pts.


I tried this today.
5 sternguard veterans, combi-plasma, combi-melta, drop pod. 170pts.

They took out a chimera, an inquisitor and his squad, the sgt. from a sisters of battle devastator squad (I forget the actual name) and had a good krak at taking out a repressor.

Well worth it.


----------

